# Snapper combo for yaks



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey guys, looking for a heavier outfit for snapper and smaller jews.
Im not keen on anything to big for the yak but can anyone recommend a decent outfit size for rod and reel and braid weight to match.
Nothing specific on brands but if you have a combo that works a treat im all ears.

Cheers!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

How do you want to fish (lures or bait) and how much do you want to spend?


----------



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

Soft plastics, and under $100 for rod same goes for the reel, havent got to much to play with


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazybugger said:


> Shimano Sedona 2500 or 4000 for the reel. Try rayannes, usually get them for under 70 (just checked they have previous model for 69)
> Dropshot/trion/jewel/raider for the rod. Any of these are good You can usually find one of these on special for $99 somewhere.
> 
> 2500 & 2-4kg will handle most snapper even those over 70cm if played correctly. Take a 3-6kg & the 4000 size if you want something a little beefier.


+1. Lazy's advice will fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Shimano Sedona 2500 or 4000 for the reel. Try rayannes, usually get them for under 70 (just checked they have previous model for 69)
> Dropshot/trion/jewel/raider for the rod. Any of these are good You can usually find one of these on special for $99 somewhere.
> 
> 2500 & 2-4kg will handle most snapper even those over 70cm if played correctly. Take a 3-6kg & the 4000 size if you want something a little beefier.


+2


----------



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks guys


----------

